# Denman Tires



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Denman tires? I am still on a quest to find a reliable tire/wheel combination without changing over to 16 inch wheels.

I am looking at the Denman Express ST Radial 10 ply. Rated at 2830 @ 80 PSI. My Springdale has a GVWR of 10,020. The new Goodyears I put on blew up! (at least one did). Maxxis was my first choice but can't buy locally.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 3, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

I have had a few customers replace Carlilse tires with Denman.  So far, no one has had problems, but the ones I know of are still pretty new.  

I would venture to guess that the bad Goodyear was fluke.  They are usually very good.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires



Could have been a fluke as I thought I was doing everything right i.e. pressure, speeds etc. It blew with about 600 miles on it on an Interstate here in WA. Trouble is...now I am scared to keep them on the rig. The Denman is rated 2830 @ 80 PSI.Hopefully adequate for my 10,020 GVWR Springdale.

For what it's worth...the Goodyears were stamped "Made in China"

Thanks for your input!


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 4, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

Are your wheels rated for 80psi? :question:


----------



## Steve H (Oct 4, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires





> DL Rupper - 10/4/2007 2:37 PM Are your wheels rated for 80psi? :question:



Yes, the new ones I just ordered are rated 2830 lbs and up to 105 PSI.

www.gearworksmfg.com


----------



## L8Bull (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

I am in the same boat as Steve! Looking for a good trailer tire. If you go to EPENIONS.COM and look at the reviews on Carlisle and Goodyear Marathon tires you will never buy these again. Tow Master is made by Green Ball in China and had 13 bad reviews. Maxxis is made in Taiwan and I can't find any usage data on them.

I have been gathering data on Denman tires and plan to contact them on Monday to see if they have a dealer in the Phoenix area. I too have 15â€ wheels. Question? How can you tell if your wheels are rated for 80 PSI??


----------



## Steve H (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires





> L8Bull - 10/7/2007 11:42 AM I am in the same boat as Steve! Looking for a good trailer tire. If you go to EPENIONS.COM and look at the reviews on Carlisle and Goodyear Marathon tires you will never buy these again. Tow Master is made by Green Ball in China and had 13 bad reviews. Maxxis is made in Taiwan and I can't find any usage data on them. I have been gathering data on Denman tires and plan to contact them on Monday to see if they have a dealer in the Phoenix area. I too have 15&rdquo; wheels. Question? How can you tell if your wheels are rated for 80 PSI??



The max PSI recommendedI am told isstamped on the inside of the wheel. I think you may even have to remove the tire to see it. I know my white spoked steel wheels are not for more than 65 - 70 PSI even though some people run them higher. If you do go with an E rated Denman and different wheels I would think about using metal valve stems too!

It's hard to find any "hard data" on Denman or Maxxis. The majority of the experienced users have positive things to say about both brands. Maxxis are made in Thailand and Denman's are made in Mexico. 

Below is the rep that emailed me last week.Apparently the Tire Factorydistriutes Denman tires. I ordered them from our local Tire Factory store. They have 180 stores in the northwest.

Best of luck!



*Mike Bicknell
Midwest Regional Sales Manager
Denman Tire Corporation
mbicknell@denmantire.com
314-324-3332 (cell)
913-829-1950 (office)
913-273-0208 (efax)*


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

Metal valve stems really are much better.  I get very little air leakage with my 16" Michelins now that I have metal valve stems.


----------



## L8Bull (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

Steve, you might look at the TRAILER LIFE FORUM (www.trailerlife.com). Lots of good info on tires. Every one having same problem and trying different things.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 7, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires





> L8Bull - 10/7/2007 7:39 PM Steve, you might look at the TRAILER LIFE FORUM (www.trailerlife.com). Lots of good info on tires. Every one having same problem and trying different things.



Will do, thanks!

(EDIT) Hey...just went there! Isn't that the same as RV.net? I spend a lot of time there too!

(EDIT) As a matter of fact...I see you there too! In fact, I have replied to your posts! Have a great week!


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Oct 8, 2007)

RE: Denman Tires

I just replaced my Marathon Radials with Denman E rated tires.  I had a marathon blow out on the interstate while pulling up on to hwy.  I asked a friend of mine who is a shop manager at a tire store if the blowout could have been caused by the stem blowing out.  He stated that unless a piece of the tire hit the stem it should have still been there when we got stopped. But it was gone and the tire was still on the rim.  I think my stem blew out because it sounded like a gun shot.  On my new tires I had metal stems installed.  The tire store that installed the new tires said to run them at the max air pressure.  Another tire store told me that I could run them at a lesser air pressure based on the weight on the wheels....I am going to get some more opinions on that statement. It seems if the tires are overinflated for the weight the middle tred would wear out sooner?


----------



## L8Bull (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

The reason I am asking about the max rim PSI is that I would like to go with the Maxxis LR "E" on my stock 15" rims. That would save me at least $250. The only markings I can find on my rims are "GM, USA and 8-89" These are on the center plate of the rim. All that is left of the Goodyear Marathon tire are the two beads and some fringe. So unless the PSI rating is under one of the beads, my rims have no PSI rating. I was told by a guy at BIG O that steel rims will handle 80PSI with no problem???


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

Don't listen to the guy at Big O.  Find out for sure on the wheels.


----------



## fnorman (Nov 3, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

My first time on the forum.  I am also on a quest for the 'best' tires for my 2005 31 ft tongue pull travel trailer. The original Radial Trail tires ST 225/75/ R 15 C are cracking on the sidewall. I have experienced blowouts on my last trailer with G Y Marathons and Carlisle tires. Both cases the tread came loose, acted like a giant whip as it proceeded to destroy the wheel well areas. Now in my caution I want a MUCH better tire. I will go with a D rated tire, Denman and Maxxis are available locally in my area and Cooper tires are recommended by my RV dealer. Cost is about the same, within $100 for four installed. Any personal use information you may have would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2007)

RE: Denman Tires (update)



The tire/wheel combination is on my 5ver as of this morning. Long story short, my local guy was unable to get me 80PSI wheels so I mail ordered them...please read the correspondence I had with the dealer ...[SIZE= 10pt] [/SIZE][SIZE= 10pt]_-----Original Message-----
*From:* Steve
*Sent:* Monday, October 1, 2007 12:08 PM
*To:* sales@gearworksmfg.com
*Subject:* Product information[/SIZE][FONT= 'Times New Roman']__ [/FONT]_[SIZE= 10pt]

Can you tell me ifyour wheel (S20-56655T) is rated to hold 85 PSI? I am looking for 15 inch trailer wheels that can hold an E rated tire. If not, do you have something that is rated for 2830 lbs at 85 PSI?[/SIZE][FONT= 'Times New Roman'] [/FONT]

[SIZE= 10pt]Many thanks!
Steve[/SIZE]

_[SIZE= 10pt]_[/SIZE]_[SIZE= 10pt]Hi Steve, The T02 is rated @ 2830 @ up to 105 lbs. Here&rsquo;s the page, right under the S20T[/SIZE][FONT= 'Times New Roman'] 
[/FONT]_[FONT= 'Times New Roman'][COLOR= windowtext]_[url]http://www.gearworksmfg.com/trailer/trailerwheels.html_[/COLOR][/url] [/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman']

_Thanks, Joe 
_[/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman'][COLOR= windowtext]_[url]www.gearworksmfg.com_[/COLOR][/url] 
[/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman']_815-895-0244 _[/FONT]

[FONT= 'Times New Roman']

To make a long story short, my friend (born skeptic) at The Tire Factory called Sendel Wheel company directly and an engineer there told him the wheel was rated for 65 PSI as are all their 15 inch wheels. Something about "hindsight" comes to mind![/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman']

So currently I have Denman 10 ply on my 5th wheel with wheels only rated at 65 PSI even thought both wheel and tire are weight rated at 2830. They will take the wheels back but I already paid $70 shipping to get them here now they want me to pay $70 to get them back to Illinois. Bah humbug![/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman']

I apologize for having recommended these wheels but I was taking the sales representative at Gearworks at his word! Seems harder and harder to find trustworthy businesses. [/FONT]


----------



## Steve H (Nov 3, 2007)

RE: Denman Tires

UPDATE:

When I phoned Gearworks this morning I did not have a chance to talk with the sales manager Joe, only one there was a young salesman. 

In all fairness, Joe did email me tonight with the following response:

_Hi Steve, you must be right, I cannot find where I found that spec, First and foremost is safety, I am sending out labels for return, as soon as you get them off send them back and I will credit back all you paid including shipping. I'm sorry for the mistake.
Joe_

Nice to have that issue resolved quickly and fairly. my thanks to Gearworks. Now...I have new tires and no wheels! Anyone else able to find 15 inch rims rated at 2830 and 80PSI?


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 5, 2007)

Re: Denman Tires

Thanks for the update.


----------

